# أسعار طن التبريد (تجهيز وتركيب)لمنظومات التكييف



## حيدراكرم (27 يناير 2012)

الأخوان الزملاء مهندسي التبريد والتكييف الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن يجيبني كل من لديه معرفه بأسعار السوق( ولو تقريبيه) لمنظومات التكييف المركزي التاليه على أساس سعر الطن التبريد (تجهيز وتنصيب وفحص وتشغيل )

1-البكج يونت (شاملا السعر مجاري الهواء (الدكت) مع ملحقاتها.
2-الجلر (تبريد هواء بالنسبه للكونديسر) مع كافة ملحقاته من مضخات وأنابيب ووحدات فان كويل .
3-الVRV
4- الوحدات المنفصله (Spilt units)

لغرض المفاضله بالأسعار عند أختيار منظومه تبريد لمشروع معين

مع شكري الجزيل لكل الجهود مقدما 

أخوكم أبو حيدر العراقي.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 يناير 2012)

بما انك عراقي ساجيبك في سوق العراق للاجهزة التبريد المختلفة:
VRF اوVRV سعر الطن الواحد تجهيز وعمل وتشغيل حوالي 1200-1500 دولار كحد اعلى.
Package unit سعر الطن تجهيز وعمل بحدود 600-800 دولار للطن الواحد
Chiller unit بحدود 1300-1800 دولار 
split unit وانواعه :
wall
375$
cassette
550-650$
ceiling concealed duct
600-750$
floor stand 
400-450$
ارجو ان اكون قد افتدك
مع التقدير...


----------



## ASHRAF100 (28 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## حيدراكرم (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي بدران محمد على هذا الرد السريع والوافي ... ومن ردك دلييل على معرفتك العمليه في السوق ... أخي محمد هل يوجد لديك برامج -سلكشن ( سوفت وير) لتصميم منظومات ال vrv بالنسبه لشركة daikin أو gmv بالنسبه لشركة gree أو samsung .... مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## حيدراكرم (8 فبراير 2012)

الزملاء الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل من لديه برامج تصميم و(Selaction) منظومات الVRV لأي شركه مثل DAIKIN,SAMSUNG,TOSOT or GREEتزويدنا بها 
معشكري و تقدير لكل الجهود


----------

